# ESP Japan updated their site...and killed the best models...:(



## D-EJ915 (Dec 8, 2007)

Getting rid of RS-S = epic fail
Getting rid of Electric Blue Horizon & M-II = epic fail

still have some nice new stuff though and much better pics.















this "brass blue" is kinda interesting









Caparison eat your heart out   









You could still probably get it in Electric Blue...









Oh yeah, George Lynch jack ftw (edit because people can't read, this is an M-II Deluxe, it has the GL jack which is a recessed strat jack)





And wait what is this...epic Horizon III pics? oh yes













hot damn:





GIMME BACK MY RS-S!!!


----------



## Edroz (Dec 8, 2007)

this i like!






reminds me of an old Carvin DC*** with the ST body option


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 8, 2007)

Everything except that dark red rg model looks really thick and clumsy. 

The 27 fret is interesting to see. I hope it becomes something that we will see on other brands as well. and hopefully on 7-strings to.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 8, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> The 27 fret is interesting to see. I hope it becomes something that we will see on other brands as well. and hopefully on 7-strings to.



That'd be nice, but you see how many people complain and shit about 24 frets sounding "worse" than 22?


----------



## Lee (Dec 8, 2007)

Epic win. The quilt is gorgeous, and the zebra pickups are a great touch.

I really like a lot of these new models. It would be cool to see a single in the neck instead of the single-sized humbucker


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 8, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> That'd be nice, but you see how many people complain and shit about 24 frets sounding "worse" than 22?



There will always be idiots. The only thing we can do is hope for the company's to build them, and then we have to defend them online. We are the holy truth brigade


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 8, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> That'd be nice, but you see how many people complain and shit about 24 frets sounding "worse" than 22?


Caparison Horus model seems to sell really well, I guess ESP decided to add some "features" of Caparison's copy of the MV, kinda funny


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 8, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> There will always be idiots. The only thing we can do is hope for the company's to build them, and then we have to defend them online. We are the holy truth brigade



All i know is i want a 7 string with 27 frets


----------



## Apophis (Dec 8, 2007)

Few great looking guitars


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 8, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> All i know is i want a 7 string with 27 frets



Custom neck ??? 
Apophis can give you a good price


----------



## playstopause (Dec 8, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Oh yeah, George Lynch jack ftw



Major GAS ATTACK!!! 



Hurts.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 8, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> Custom neck ???
> Apophis can give you a good price


 

Thank you.... 
....but let's talk about that new ESPs.....

...back to topic guys... 

I think also this guitar with 27 fret is the best, but why there are not any new seven string


----------



## nikt (Dec 8, 2007)

Desecrated said:


> There will always be idiots. The only thing we can do is hope for the company's to build them, and then we have to defend them online. We are the holy truth brigade



compare PRS custom 22 and 24 in neck position humbuckers


----------



## playstopause (Dec 8, 2007)

This is also very nice...





Too bad they're SO expensive 

ESP Original Series -THROBBER-


----------



## Apophis (Dec 8, 2007)

If only they add matching quilted headstock


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 8, 2007)

am i the only one that think the locking nut from floyds looks AWFUL chrome. its like, "hi look at me i have a HUGE FUCKING RETARDOMECHANISM ON MY NECKFACE". pretty much like that. 
but other than that one little flaw, those are some SUPER SEXY guitars. i want 27 fret 7... esp custom shop, lower your prices so i can here i come


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hahaha shit I just noticed that zoom feature, hot damn!


----------



## sakeido (Dec 8, 2007)

ibznorange said:


> am i the only one that think the locking nut from floyds looks AWFUL chrome. its like, "hi look at me i have a HUGE FUCKING RETARDOMECHANISM ON MY NECKFACE". pretty much like that.
> but other than that one little flaw, those are some SUPER SEXY guitars. i want 27 fret 7... esp custom shop, lower your prices so i can here i come



Good luck with that man, their custom shop prices actually just increased  They used to be pretty affordable but my latest quote (all natural finish 7 string baritone with bridge & neck blackouts) came out to $5,800cad


----------



## kherman (Dec 8, 2007)

Lee said:


> Epic win. The quilt is gorgeous, and the zebra pickups are a great touch.
> 
> I really like a lot of these new models. It would be cool to see a single in the neck instead of the single-sized humbucker




That is awesome!


----------



## Carrion (Dec 8, 2007)

Fuck, I just got major GAS for those 27 freters.

Also,












Hmmmm


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 8, 2007)

^The ESP one looks way better


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 8, 2007)

sakeido said:


> Good luck with that man, their custom shop prices actually just increased  They used to be pretty affordable but my latest quote (all natural finish 7 string baritone with bridge & neck blackouts) came out to $5,800cad



You could just buy a conklin instead. And probably save a few hundred.


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 8, 2007)

Apophis said:


> Thank you....
> ....but let's talk about that new ESPs.....
> 
> ...back to topic guys...



Sorry



> I think also this guitar with 27 fret is the best, but why there are not any new seven string



To small market, as always. 



Apophis said:


> If only they add matching quilted headstock



Your taste pleases me


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 8, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> You could just buy a conklin instead. And probably save a few hundred.



+1


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 8, 2007)

Those are pretty badass! The jack area on the Lynch is pure sex!  The Horizon III is awesome too!  Thanks for posting those Jeff!


----------



## Carrion (Dec 8, 2007)

What's so special about the jack area on the Lynch? I can't exactly see what's going on.


----------



## B Lopez (Dec 8, 2007)

I dig.


----------



## Lankles (Dec 8, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


>


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 8, 2007)

Carrion said:


> What's so special about the jack area on the Lynch? I can't exactly see what's going on.


It's not a Lynch model!!!! Read people!!!!

The GL jacks is a recessed strat plate in the normal jack area, it's just a much better design and if you've ever used one like it you'd agree. It's like what Ibanez does but 100x better.

The forest GT also has it.


----------



## sakeido (Dec 8, 2007)

Maybe I will til after winter NAMM to buy a new guitar... I really ESP puts out standard series versions of these guitars in their north american line! Especially the 27 fret ones.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 8, 2007)

Unfortunately ESP pulled the Maverick out of the US market ages ago  I don't really see them coming back, getting a Caparison is probably the easiest thing although it won't feel the same for obvious reasons.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 8, 2007)

Oh some sick bass pics too...







































and lol wut? a 25.5" viper? oh yes, oh yes ESP Original Series -VP-L-


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 8, 2007)

sakeido said:


> Good luck with that man, their custom shop prices actually just increased  They used to be pretty affordable but my latest quote (all natural finish 7 string baritone with bridge & neck blackouts) came out to $5,800cad



hrm, they went up about 200 here
im looking 4700 usd, as opposed to 4480


cody, why do you need another guitar?
you have that hhs7
jerk

 thanks for the porn btw


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 8, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


>



Hmm...G&L much?


----------



## jacksonplayer (Dec 9, 2007)

That 27-fretter is ok, but at those prices, you could have KxK build you a couple of neckthru 27-fret 7-stringers.


----------



## goth_fiend (Dec 9, 2007)

what I wouldnt do to have a 27 fret guitar, I NEED ONE!!!!


----------



## the.godfather (Dec 9, 2007)

There are a few nice ones in there. I especially like the white Horizon III though. The white MII deluxe with the recessed jack looks pretty sweet too actually.


----------



## tie my rope (Dec 9, 2007)

GIVE IT TO ME NOW IT HAS T3H COCK-STOCK  

Tie my rope DEMANDS that ESP gets rid of that shitty new horizon head stock and brings back the Cock-Stock ( preferably in a 7 )


----------



## Apophis (Dec 9, 2007)

Basees are ok indeed


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 9, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> Unfortunately ESP pulled the Maverick out of the US market ages ago  I don't really see them coming back, getting a Caparison is probably the easiest thing although it won't feel the same for obvious reasons.




I had a maverick for a few years - great guitars - I never ended up liking the shorter scale length so i sold it (Wish i hadn't now hahaha)


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 9, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


>



Am I the only one that thinks this guitar is awesome?


----------



## Desecrated (Dec 9, 2007)

Lucky Seven said:


> Am I the only one that thinks this guitar is awesome?



yeah


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 9, 2007)

You know, the Star is an 80s design. I think it looks more like it's supposed to.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 9, 2007)

The RS-S is infinitely better than that.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 9, 2007)

This as a 7 would rule.


----------



## Apophis (Dec 9, 2007)

Would be nice


----------



## Psychoface (Dec 9, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


>



woah if i had seen this before i would have taken one 
fuck..... ahh well.........
goddamnit


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 9, 2007)

There's the NT version too, I dunno which one I'd get


----------



## mnemonic (Dec 9, 2007)

o holy shit

that horizon III

holy shit



add one more string and i would sell all my worldly possessions to buy one


----------



## TMM (Dec 9, 2007)

the Random Star style is the only one that does it for me


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 9, 2007)

mnemonic said:


> o holy shit
> 
> that horizon III
> 
> ...


you sir, know the way 

I've been wanting a trans blue->purple burst horizon-III 7 for a while now


----------



## the xkill X (Dec 9, 2007)

And wait what is this...epic Horizon III pics? oh yes





  

Next buy! unless ibanez comes out with something nicer


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 9, 2007)

the xkill X said:


> And wait what is this...epic Horizon III pics? oh yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no Ibanez could ever touch that  unless it was LACS


----------



## mnemonic (Dec 10, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> you sir, know the way
> 
> I've been wanting a trans blue->purple burst horizon-III 7 for a while now



yeah, they just need to make one i can afford haha


and left handed hahaha


----------

